# Monster Lathe



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

I came across this video and thought I had to share. Crazy man rigs up a 'bowl blank' to a rim on his minivan and tries to turn it with a pipe

Population control

http://youtu.be/P4qB6n1cm04


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If he dies ...*

....would the driver be guilty of murder or manslaughter? Maybe driving while impaired? mentally impaired... :yes: bill


----------



## sydney lindley (May 15, 2012)

hansmike said:


> I came across this video and thought I had to share. Crazy man rigs up a 'bowl blank' to a rim on his minivan and tries to turn it with a pipe
> 
> Population control
> 
> http://youtu.be/P4qB6n1cm04


Man that was crazy but I would try it


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

Thats something I would expect to see come out of West Virginia.... not Canada....


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn. Some things you just can't "unsee".


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Shades of Red Green! A little crazy, but very ingenious.

Gerry


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

At least he wasn't showing plumbers crack:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha!!! Like the Red Green analogy---all's needed is duct tape!!!!:laughing:
(thought I was the only one that's seen that show)


----------

